# FS: 2012 Audi TTRS - immaculate condition, low miles, tasteful add-ons!!



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

*SOLD!*

Hello folks, the time has come for me to part with my TTRS and move on to the next car.

Immaculate 2012 Misano Red Metallic Audi TTRS. Clean and clear title/carfax/autocheck. No accidents, no door dings, no scratches essentially a meticulously maintained car. It comes with both sets of keys, all manuals, window sticker, and the car is still covered under the original manufacturer warranty until 2016. The car has been babied and hand-washed weekly by myself, only using the best products. Adult-owned, always garaged, non-smoker car that has never been launched or seen any type of abuse. Mileage is at 13300 and subject to change. Price is $50000 as is, everything inclusive. In comparison to similar vehicles, am offering the car at a great price considering the options below. 

This is a loaded car which came equipped with the following packages (sticker price was $64,050): 

- Tech Package (navi included) 
- Sport exhaust package 
- Bose Premium Sound 
- Heated seats 
- Backup sensors 

I believe there may be a few smaller items I am forgetting at the moment, but it's all listed on the window sticker. 

Add-ons include: 

- Borla Atak exhaust ($1600) 
- 034 mid pipes ($300) 
- close to $2000 worth of self-healing paint protection film protecting the hood, front bumper, fenders, a-pillars, roof, mirrors, door cups, door edges, side skirts, front side of rear flares, and rear bumper right behind the rear wheels 
- Professionally color-matched rear valance lip
- Window tint 
- Audi car cover 
- Audi windshield shade 
- Brand new Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires

Original exhaust components are also included. Serious inquiries only, and please do not hesitate to contact me with questions or for more images. Thank you.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GLWS and good luck finding what you're looking for.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

great pics, glws. i would suggest a simple change to the ad to help it sell.
point form/bullets for options/upgrades would make it much easier to read and understand. just my 0.02
cheers


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> GLWS and good luck finding what you're looking for.


Thank you!



canuckttrs said:


> great pics, glws. i would suggest a simple change to the ad to help it sell.
> point form/bullets for options/upgrades would make it much easier to read and understand. just my 0.02
> cheers


Thank you, and done!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

What car's next?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Marty said:


> What car's next?


Looking to maintain sportiness, but I want something bigger…most likely an M3, but not set on it just yet  … in the process of test driving multiple machines.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Looking to maintain sportiness, but I want something bigger…most likely an M3, but not set on it just yet  … in the process of test driving multiple machines.


with the m4 coming out soon, i hope you're not considering the e92 m3? compared to the ttrs, it has no torque.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> with the m4 coming out soon, i hope you're not considering the e92 m3? compared to the ttrs, it has no torque.


lol I wouldn't go as far as saying "no torque" … but you're correct, it's substantially less than the TTRS. The e9x M3 is a different type of animal, mainly to be driven in the upper rpm range. If you think the e92 has no torque, you'll probably laugh at what one of my favorite cars of all times is: the s2000. I've owned 5 of them, and frankly, few cars are as fun to drive 

But yes, one of the cars I am considering is the e92 M3, or even the e90 in sedan form. The new M3 will be highly overpriced for the next 1-2 years, and it being a first year run, I prefer not to be a guinea pig. I suspect an enormous markup on that sucker!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> with the m4 coming out soon, i hope you're not considering the e92 m3? compared to the ttrs, it has no torque.


I will second that one. I had a 08' E90 M3 and while it is nicely balanced and the stock dampers are great for stock, it just feels like a normal 3 series below 5.5K RPMs. The M3 can be fast, but only if you don't mind spending your life at 5.5K and above. 

And as I found out the hard way driving in that range on public roads makes everyone around you think you are an *ss, even if you are not. Also, you average like 10MPG in that range with that motor. The one offset to that though, is the M3 is the sweetest sounding motor I have even had the joy of driving (especially in that upper RPM range). It is the one car I actually didn't want to put an exhaust system on because the motor has just the sweetest mechanical sound.

I went to the M3 from a tuned 335i with KW V2's and overall I was very disappointed from a performance standpoint (with the exception of having a limited slip diff. which the 335i lacked and needed)

If I was in the market for a new toy right now, and didn't need a back-seat, I would be getting the 2014 Stingray Corvette. I am biased though, as I have had four C5 Z06's and one C6 Z06. Hence my screen name.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> lol I wouldn't go as far as saying "no torque" … but you're correct, it's substantially less than the TTRS. The e9x M3 is a different type of animal, mainly to be driven in the upper rpm range. If you think the e92 has no torque, you'll probably laugh at what one of my favorite cars of all times is: the s2000. I've owned 5 of them, and frankly, few cars are as fun to drive
> 
> But yes, one of the cars I am considering is the e92 M3, or even the e90 in sedan form. The new M3 will be highly overpriced for the next 1-2 years, and it being a first year run, I prefer not to be a guinea pig. I suspect an enormous markup on that sucker!


i owned a nicely modded monte carlo blue e92 m3 before the ttrs and while it was a fun drivers car the lack of torque was disappointing. also, the exhaust note is meh, but then i was comparing it to my previous rs4 with milltek exhaust which was absolute heaven. anyhoo, the m3 coupe is now called the m4 and the m3 is reserved for 4 door sedan only afaik. but the big deal now is the m4/m3 will come with turbos, very sweet stuff for the modding crowd.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

TRZ06 said:


> I will second that one. I had a 08' E90 M3 and while it is nicely balanced and the stock dampers are great for stock, it just feels like a normal 3 series below 5.5K RPMs. The M3 can be fast, but only if you don't mind spending your life at 5.5K and above.
> 
> And as I found out the hard way driving in that range on public roads makes everyone around you think you are an *ss, even if you are not. Also, you average like 10MPG in that range with that motor. The one offset to that though, is the M3 is the sweetest sounding motor I have even had the joy of driving (especially in that upper RPM range). It is the one car I actually didn't want to put an exhaust system on because the motor has just the sweetest mechanical sound.
> 
> ...





canuckttrs said:


> i owned a nicely modded monte carlo blue e92 m3 before the ttrs and while it was a fun drivers car the lack of torque was disappointing. also, the exhaust note is meh, but then i was comparing it to my previous rs4 with milltek exhaust which was absolute heaven. anyhoo, the m3 coupe is now called the m4 and the m3 is reserved for 4 door sedan only afaik. but the big deal now is the m4/m3 will come with turbos, very sweet stuff for the modding crowd.


I agree fellas, I'm not by any means arguing that the e9x M3's torque can be disappointing. Though I've never owned an e9x M3, I've driven many, as I come from the BMW world, and I've owned a decent number of BMW's including a 135i, a 1M, an M-Coupe, and an e46 M3. In fact, to be honest, I've never been a fan of Audi - I only crossed over when I was introduced to the TTRS. There isn't another Audi I'd like to own (yes, not even the R8, at that point I'd just go for its more exotic looking sibling, the Gallardo).

I'm after something bigger, still sporty, that looks and sounds good. Something well balanced that I can have fun with - the M3 fits the description, and I always wanted to own an S65 M3…that engine is simply pure sweetness to my ears. And yes, I know I will miss the instantaneous torque and sweet-sounding i5 equally.

The m4 seems a bit too large/heavy for my taste, as does the rest of the new generation BMW fleet. The market dictates which way the manufacturers go, and unfortunately much larger, more luxurious is what's trendy these days. Turbo-charged BMW engines, however, are very tunable and results tend to be great (just look at the tuned M5's), so there isn't a doubt in my head that the M4 will be monster-material.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Bumpity bump! 3 people interested so far but no buyer yet


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope it doesn't sell...so there!









JK. I am sure this beauty will sell fast!



Did I mention that I love your car?


----------



## m5biemer (Oct 29, 2013)

GLWS, really sharp car!!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

311-in-337 said:


> I hope it doesn't sell...so there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





m5biemer said:


> GLWS, really sharp car!!



Thank you fellas!

Update: I'm eyeing a car that I really like. While this car is available, I'm willing to lower the price of my car to $53,500 as is - in other words, I'm throwing in all the goodies. This is the same price I was asking without the exhaust and mid pipes. Outstanding deal! I'll sell it at this price as long as the car I'm eyeing does't sell, otherwise I'm going back to my original price and I may opt to advertise more aggressively by posting it on AutoTrader, Ebay, and other forums.

Thanks everyone for looking and for the comments!!


----------



## daleCarlsbad (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump 

Awesome RS and a fantastic price. 

Someone needs to guy this Audi.......good luck.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

daleCarlsbad said:


> Bump
> 
> Awesome RS and a fantastic price.
> 
> Someone needs to guy this Audi.......good luck.


Thank you sir! It's difficult to part with it…every time I drive it I can't wipe the smile off my face


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

*Still for Sale?*

Is your TT RS still for sale? Interested.....

Thanks!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

robcorn said:


> Is your TT RS still for sale? Interested.....
> 
> Thanks!


Yes sir. Please keep in mind that for a limited time I was willing to give the add-ons for free while selling the car at my stock asking price because I was interested in a car that was available at the time, and wanted a quick sale. Unfortunately, the local person who appeared to be interested ended up backing out and the other car sold before I could get to it. I'm back to $53,500 stock, or $55,000 as is. The car has some more miles than when posted, but still very low (12,300) for an almost 2 year old car.

I'm sending you an email to the address from the PM you sent me.

Thank you.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

robcorn said:


> Is your TT RS still for sale? Interested.....
> 
> Thanks!



DO IT!!!!


I'd love to see this TTRS driving around in my neck of the woods!


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

TTRStud said:


> Yes sir. Please keep in mind that for a limited time I was willing to give the add-ons for free while selling the car at my stock asking price because I was interested in a car that was available at the time, and wanted a quick sale. Unfortunately, the local person who appeared to be interested ended up backing out and the other car sold before I could get to it. I'm back to $53,500 stock, or $55,000 as is. The car has some more miles than when posted, but still very low (12,300) for an almost 2 year old car.
> 
> I'm sending you an email to the address from the PM you sent me.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks, sent you an email back!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Bump! 

The time is approaching for when I'll need to have a bigger car. I was hoping to sell to an enthusiast, which is why I've only advertised the car here. If not sold within the next week or two, then it's going on Autotrader, cars.com, etc. 

Happy New Year! Someone needs to give this baby a new home!


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

Dang, I wish it was 2 months from now and I would be ready to buy!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Next car in scope!!! For a limited time only, and for as long as the car that I'm after doesn't sell, $52k as is, everything inclusive. Someone jump on this


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there any difference from '12-'13?

Wish yours didn't have the fixed wing. So you basically just did a turbo back exhaust,,, did you notice any performance out of it?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

silvrevo said:


> Is there any difference from '12-'13?
> 
> Wish yours didn't have the fixed wing. So you basically just did a turbo back exhaust,,, did you notice any performance out of it?


Hi there,

No difference; exact same car.

The car has a cat-back exhaust, not a full exhaust. The primary catalytic is still in place as I didn't want to interfere with the o2 sensors and management system; the secondaries which are part of the mid pipes were replaced by the 034 straight mid pipes. These secondary cats are not sensored and all they essentially do is muffle/cancel sound.

The car sounds incredibly amazing, and there are benefits of a better free-flowing exhaust. The car feels more awake and most likely quicker.

By the way, the fixed wing looks great and is what differentiates the car from the other TT's...I personally love the look of it!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> Next car in scope!!! For a limited time only, and for as long as the car that I'm after doesn't sell, $52k as is, everything inclusive. Someone jump on this


That is a great deal. Someone should bite for sure.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> That is a great deal. Someone should bite for sure.


Thank you!! And for those who don't think this is an amazing deal yet, new Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires go on this Monday - this will be my loss but the car needs new tires so here's to more freebies


----------



## m5biemer (Oct 29, 2013)

I can attest to the condition of the car and the extras, we met up last Sunday (January 19th) as I wanted to listen to the Borla exhaust. The car is mint and it has obviously been extremely well cared for. I believe it's a true bargain and someone should really make a move on it. BTW, the exhaust is nuts, especially when you jump on it.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

m5biemer said:


> I can attest to the condition of the car and the extras, we met up last Sunday (January 19th) as I wanted to listen to the Borla exhaust. The car is mint and it has obviously been extremely well cared for. I believe it's a true bargain and someone should really make a move on it. BTW, the exhaust is nuts, especially when you jump on it.


Thank you :thumbup: the car is getting brand new Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires tomorrow … yet making it even more of a bargain!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

New week bump! Last drop, and not going a cent lower: 50k!!!!


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

If only it had a DSG.... Paid almost this much for my TTS, the wife wrecked my last manual car. GLWS, BEAUTFIUL Audi.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Where are you located?
And why do the tires need replaced at 13K , not sure what came on the car?

And have you tried seeing what a dealer would give you on trade?. I would be interested to see what they would offer.

Its kinda of hard to believe a high performance car has been babied, and not launched thou. That's kind of a stretch. But I understand being well taken care of.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

silvrevo said:


> Where are you located?
> And why do the tires need replaced at 13K , not sure what came on the car?
> 
> And have you tried seeing what a dealer would give you on trade?. I would be interested to see what they would offer.
> ...


A lot of us went thru the crappy stock toyos in less than 15k miles, they were terrible. Not so hard to believe the car hasn't been launched either. I've got 28k on mine and have never done a hard launch (ie rev and slip/dump the clutch).


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

agreed. not hard to believe. I used the launch control several times in my TTS but the DSG is built to somewhat protect itself from too much torque at once.. but in my TTRS I haven't once dumped the clutch at mid-high revs.. since I'm not looking to replace the clutch anytime soon I just dont do harsh starts in the TTRS. Since I am planning to modify the car I will likely have to deal with some slipping clutch and I'm not in a hurry to have to face the additional expense.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,,,,,, I do recall sport tires do wear really fast!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

silvrevo said:


> Where are you located?
> And why do the tires need replaced at 13K , not sure what came on the car?
> 
> And have you tried seeing what a dealer would give you on trade?. I would be interested to see what they would offer.
> ...


I do not appreciate your accusatory tone. I'm a 30 year old grown man and I am not afraid to admit when I have fun with my cars. I have owned the TTRS for 7-8 months total, and in my entire ownership, as well as the prior owner's ownership (to my knowledge), it has yet to be launched once. Before my ownership, it was a weekend driver for a man in is mid to late 40's. I purchased the car with 4471 miles, and I've been driving it regularly ever since. The car underwent 2 tire rotations - one at 5k miles and the other at 10k miles. Without offending you, I am probably more meticulous than you and your entire family put together. 

I suggest you do yourself a favor and go read on the stock Toyo's, you may learn a thing or two about what's known as one of the crappiest tires used as OEM equipment.

To answer your question, dealers are offering 45-48k for these cars depending on equipment, condition, and mileage. I refuse to give them the joy of turning around, certifying it and selling it for mid to high 50's. and making 10-15k in profit.

Lastly, for you to understand my level of care, only Audi foremen are allowed to work my car, and when I go get anything done, such as tire replacements, this is how things get done for me:

1) Only hand tools are to be used, no power tools
2) Insulated/coated sockets
3) No eyeballing when putting my car on the lift - I request for them to use a low profile, rubber covered jack per corner
4) Calipers MUST be covered to prevent any damage upon wheel removal/reinstall
5) Wheel lips MUST be covered in painters tape, even though all their mounting and balancing machines are state of the art, and the heads are replaced by new ones before working on my wheels.
6) I personally stand there and watch all the work in front of my eyes.

Here's proof from the new set of tires that just went on the car:

Car on independent, low profile, rubberized jackstands, covered calipers


















Insulated/protected-wall socket









Painters tape on the edge of every wheel prior to dismount/remount









So yes, the "kind of a stretch" is true, I've never launched it. Now tell me, would you even be capable of caring for a car to this degree, and know the car so well as to guarantee no scratches on the undersides of the bumpers/sideskirts?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> A lot of us went thru the crappy stock toyos in less than 15k miles, they were terrible. Not so hard to believe the car hasn't been launched either. I've got 28k on mine and have never done a hard launch (ie rev and slip/dump the clutch).





Fined said:


> agreed. not hard to believe. I used the launch control several times in my TTS but the DSG is built to somewhat protect itself from too much torque at once.. but in my TTRS I haven't once dumped the clutch at mid-high revs.. since I'm not looking to replace the clutch anytime soon I just dont do harsh starts in the TTRS. Since I am planning to modify the car I will likely have to deal with some slipping clutch and I'm not in a hurry to have to face the additional expense.


Thanks for chiming it…I wonder if he's ever driven a car with sports/high performance tires before, because personally, out of all the sports cars I've owned, the most I ever got out of a set of stock tires were 18k miles, and that was out of luck.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> I do not appreciate your accusatory tone. I'm a 30 year old grown man and I am not afraid to admit when I have fun with my cars. I have owned the TTRS for 7-8 months total, and in my entire ownership, as well as the prior owner's ownership (to my knowledge), it has yet to be launched once. Before my ownership, it was a weekend driver for a man in is mid to late 40's. I purchased the car with 4471 miles, and I've been driving it regularly ever since. The car underwent 2 tire rotations - one at 5k miles and the other at 10k miles. Without offending you, I am probably more meticulous than you and your entire family put together.
> 
> I suggest you do yourself a favor and go read on the stock Toyo's, you may learn a thing or two about what's known as one of the crappiest tires used as OEM equipment.
> 
> ...


Excellent pwnage post. :thumbup: I wouldn't get too riled up though, my 0.02 impression is that he/she is not that serious anyways. 

Somebody buy this sucker!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with healthy skepticism. However, after being on this forum for a while, it is clear that if my car was a child and I died, then I would want TTRStud to be its God Father


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> There is nothing wrong with healthy skepticism. However, after being on this forum for a while, it is clear that if my car was a child and I died, then I would want TTRStud to be its God Father


LOL Thanks pal, gave me a good laugh!

PS: Yes, your car would be in good hands!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

JGreen76 said:


> PM sent


Replied to your PM.

Thanks!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

SOLD!


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

TTRStud said:


> SOLD!


Congrats!


----------

